
More than 200,000 children married in US over the last 15 years - dragonbonheur
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/200000-children-married-us-15-years-child-marriage-child-brides-new-jersey-chris-christie-a7830266.html
======
nieksand
Looks like the article hyped things up.

They pick an arbitrary large interval of fifteen years. And does seventeen
really qualify as a child while eighteen is somehow bonafide? Seems silly.

The real number is: "More than 1,000 children aged 14 or under were granted
marriage licences."

So the real problem is much closer to ~65/yr than ~13000/yr. That's still very
messed up and should be fixed. But it's not what the headline is trying to
sell you.

